# Shopping Points Not Posted - What to Do??



## oregon pioneer (Mar 24, 2013)

I bought a new Lenovo computer in January, and I logged in through the AGR shopping portal. When I had looked around thoroughly, and decided what I wanted (and I did go straight to Lenovo.com a time or two during this period), I cleared my cache completely, and then logged in through the AGR shopping portal *again*. I purchased the computer with my Chase Guest Rewards card. I've seen on this board to wait six weeks, but it's been a little more than two months, and my points for the purchase have still not come through. When I look at the AGR site, I only see a way to request missing points for travel (not shopping). Are you just out of luck if your shopping points don't show up? I will be really, really disappointed if I can't get them. This is a fairly expensive computer, and at 3 extra points per dollar spent, it would be a nice chunck of a future trip... thanks for any help.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a situation where my points have not posted for a fairly small January purchase. I phoned AGR a couple of weeks ago and they told me to phone back after 8 weeks since the purchase, which will be next week. I suggest that you phone AGR and have your sales receipt available. They likely will ask for an order number. This has happened to me in the past, and it always has been resolved after a few phone calls.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I will try it! Sould I wait until eight weeks after I paid the credit card bill??


----------



## pennyk (Mar 24, 2013)

oregon pioneer said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will try it! Sould I wait until eight weeks after I paid the credit card bill??


It may depend on the agent. I was told to wait 8 weeks after my purchase (not credit card payment).


----------



## AlanB (Mar 24, 2013)

It's 8 weeks after you brought it, the transaction date. When you pay the bill has nothing to do with it.


----------



## TimePeace (Mar 24, 2013)

As I've mentioned elsewhere, I called and then emailed twice, and after the second (slighly snarky) email, I got a nice letter back and the points were added. Keep after them...


----------



## AlanB (Mar 24, 2013)

If all else fails, head over to FlyerTalk and send a PM to AGRInsider to appeal for help.

But first, go through the official channels, as that usually does work.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 25, 2013)

It is disheartening that you must call to recieve something that is rightfully yours. I had this situation with Home Depot last year where I made considerable purchases for appliances but was able to only receive a portion of the points owed. I would say that to recieve the points you deserve, using IE

"In-Private" browsing or having cookies disabled will not allow the sale to register properly. I've also had situations with retailers where the points offer was 4 per dollar when I puchased, and reduced to 1 per dollar when they awarded them. This type of unscrupulous business practice should not be tolerated by AGR but apparently they allow it. .


----------



## Pooh2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Where is the phone and email for contacting about points not posted?


----------



## Bruce-C (Mar 25, 2013)

Pooh2 said:


> Where is the phone and email for contacting about points not posted?


Go to the AGR home page, then click on "contact us" in upper right part of the page. Enter "points balance inquiry" in the e-mail selection box.

Take it from someone who has to chase about 75% of my "Points for Shopping" award points. An e-mail with ALL pertinent information ( date, amount, order number, etc.) will get the ball rolling.

It is most important to make copies and screen shots(for points awarded) at every step of making a "

Points for Shopping" purchase!!


----------



## Pooh2 (Mar 25, 2013)

Bruce-C said:


> Pooh2 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the phone and email for contacting about points not posted?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## sunchaser (Mar 25, 2013)

*I have run into this issue from time to time. Make copies of everything, wait, then call. I called in January, and I was called back 4 weeks ago about those missing points as a follow up. They suggested in the future that I send an email, which I did 2 weeks ago, and the new missing points have not been resolved.*

*Much better to call It does say on the AGR website wait 6 weeks, not 8.*

*Earn points on your purchase.*
Do not close your browser, refresh your session or click from one store to another. If you do, you will lose the ability to earn points on your purchase. If you want to browse another retailer, come back to Points for Shopping and start again. Please allow 4–6 weeks for your points to post. Check the terms and conditions for each online retailer. Most retailers exclude taxes, shipping and gift card purchases from point earning. If you decide to exchange, cancel or return part or all of your purchase, the previously earned points will be deducted from your Amtrak Guest Rewards account.(this was under 'how it works', on the 'points for shopping' page)


----------



## pennyk (Apr 2, 2013)

The points about which I phoned a week ago posted today.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 2, 2013)

I sent in an email, and got a response a few days later that they are "researching" my request. I included my order number, and the purchase date. I will let you know what the results are, when I get results. Thanks!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 10, 2013)

*Update to this point: *

They responded to me saying "no purchase made through our website for Lenovo on January 23rd. "

I responded with, "oops, that was the date the purchase was _completed_. I logged in thru the AGR shoipping portal, and placed the order, on January _13th_." I sent a pdf of my order confirmation.

The response then was: "We have forwarded your information on for further research to inquire about a Lenovo purchase occurring on January 13, 2013, and will follow up with you as soon as we have resolution." That was last week. No further correspondence yet... I wonder if the reason for the glitch is that the order is placed on one day, and fulfiulled 10 days later.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 12, 2013)

Received this email from AGR today:

Upon investigation, we were able to locate a click for your January 13, 2013 Lenovo purchase. Please be sure to always login prior tonavigating to a store on our online shopping mall to ensure points post in a timely fashion.The 3,878 points for your Lenovo purchase should post on April 16, 2013.

So, the question is: Was I not logged-in? I'm pretty sure that I _was_. But you can bet that I will pretty happy to see those points post, and that I will be double-careful to make sure I am logged in next time I do any shopping. Thanks, all for the advice. It worked, yay!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 12, 2013)

Bruce-C said:


> Take it from someone who has to chase about 75% of my "Points for Shopping" award points. An e-mail with ALL pertinent information ( date, amount, order number, etc.) will get the ball rolling. It is most important to make copies and screen shots(for points awarded) at every step of making a "Points for Shopping" purchase!


I can confirm this usually works.

That being said it can be a lot of work for what is usually nothing more than a few dozen or a few hundred points. The points game is all about critical mass. Chasing lots of individual online purchases is a waste of time that could be better spent somewhere else. Like working more hours at your job or starting a small home business, such as one related to a hobby you already enjoy. If you're busy chasing a 30,000 point sign up bonus that makes perfect sense. One or two calls could earn you two free trips. On the other hand chasing a few hundred points here and there may not be worth the effort.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 12, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> On the other hand chasing a few hundred points here and there may not be worth the effort.


I definitely agree with you! I would not have bothered for a couple hundred points. I've purchased points before, and know that when there is a bonus offer on, you can purchase 13,000 points for $275. But as you can see, I purchased a new computer. I like Lenovos, and my new computer was long overdue. Having bought it, I figured it was worth _some _effort for nearly 4,000 additional points (about $80 worth for my time spent chasing them...).


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 24, 2013)

A final update -- they promised the points would be posted on 4/16, but when they weren't posted by 4/23, I inquired again. Sometime between last night and this morning, the points were posted -- dated on the original purchase date!! I am grateful to AGR for investigating and (eventually) following through. I'll be sure to keep a screen shot of my log-in next time, along with the receipt. But only for purchases large enough to warrant the follow-up that might be required, ha, ha!


----------



## JayPea (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad you were able to persevere and finally get the points due you. I have almost always had excellent luck with AGR, with only one occasion coming where points didn't post. That one time it was only around 100 points and I gave up after an inquiry or two, figuring it wasn't worth it after that.


----------

